# What does everyone shoot with?



## Jesse11 (Feb 12, 2012)

Just gauging what everyone else shoots with. Myself I use a Canon T3  with some package lenses. Nothing too special. When I feel more  comfortable with myself as a photographer i'll upgrade. Looking forward  to seeing what everyone else uses.


_Mod Notice_ - NO discussion of firearms/guns allowed - stick to cameras please.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 12, 2012)

Why do you ask ?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 12, 2012)

I would think everyone else shoots with a camera.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 12, 2012)

A cardboard box with a tiny hole in it + B&W sheet film.


----------



## xyphoto (Feb 12, 2012)

My son's water proof, shatter proof toy camera.


----------



## thepaulreid (Feb 12, 2012)

Pentax K5 for digital with primes, Rolleicord V for film and Mamiya 645 Pro TL on the way!  I find that camera has little influence over photos. Photographer is always the weakest link! If I knew what I know now I would not have sold my Nikon D70 and spent £1000s on kit LOL! Good fun buying things though!


----------



## baturn (Feb 12, 2012)

Browning Stainless Stalker in .300 Win mag.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 12, 2012)

V
V
V
V
V​


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 12, 2012)

Glock 16



Just kidding lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 12, 2012)

SIG Pro .40... Not kidding!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 12, 2012)

M4 with an ACOG. Browning M2 50 cal. Machine gun, MK19 40mm fully automatic grenade launcher, M9 pistol, 240G 7.62 Machine gun and an M249 Squad Automatic Weapon just to name a few.

Oh, and a Canon.



....not kidding either.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 12, 2012)

OUCH! Showoff!  lol!


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 12, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> M4 with an ACOG. Browning M2 50 cal. Machine gun, MK19 40mm fully automatic grenade launcher, M9 pistol, 240G 7.62 Machine gun and an M249 Squad Automatic Weapon just to name a few.
> 
> Oh, and a Canon.
> 
> ...




You have a cannon ?


----------



## gsgary (Feb 12, 2012)

mamiya C330, Zorki 4, EOS5, 1Dmk2,5D,1Dmk1 and some of the top L lenses


----------



## Dagwood56 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sony a-100 with 50mm, 70-210mm & 300mm lenses, or my Agfa Isolette [120 film] pictured in my avatar or my Yashica TL-Electro [35mm film] with 50mm or 135mm lens. For a care free, goes everywhere with me camera, I have a Canon A-570is.


----------



## Compaq (Feb 12, 2012)

sig


----------



## Derrel (Feb 12, 2012)

I shoot with my right index finger and (mostly) my right eye. I keep both eyes open for action work.

TZ-75 9mm / .41 AE, Firestar 9mm, Ruger 22, S&W 41


----------



## tirediron (Feb 12, 2012)

baturn said:


> Browning Stainless Stalker in .300 Win mag.


Light-weight!  :greenpbl:

Oto-Melara 76mm Super-Rapid  (Not kidding)


----------



## table1349 (Feb 12, 2012)

If you can't tell that is an Colt, .44 cal magnum,  with the 8" barrel.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 12, 2012)

It's still not funny.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 12, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > M4 with an ACOG. Browning M2 50 cal. Machine gun, MK19 40mm fully automatic grenade launcher, M9 pistol, 240G 7.62 Machine gun and an M249 Squad Automatic Weapon just to name a few.
> ...



  Not the "Cannon"  double barrel. It's the "Canon" single barrel.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 12, 2012)

Ruger, Super Redhawk with a 9.5" barrel for hunting. I have my eye on a little pea-shooter for pocket use.

And Canon 1D Mk 3, Canon 5d Mk 2, Canon 7d and Canon 50D
A bunch of flashes, strobes, modifiers and assorted crap. 
Mainly Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 OS and Tamron 70-200 f/2.8. I have several others, but those are my primary lenses. The Tamron needs repaired.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 12, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Ruger, Super Redhawk with a 9.5" barrel for hunting. I have my eye on a little pea-shooter for pocket use.



Ouch! That packs a punch! Redhawk is a nice handgun! I talked my mom into signing for a Super Blackhawk when I was twelve years old.. bought that baby with mowing lawns money! I am liking you more and more!


----------



## ang1995 (Feb 12, 2012)

I shoot a Bowtech Insanity compound bow


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 12, 2012)

ang1995 said:


> I shoot a Bowtech Insanity compound bow



Another nice toy!  Target, or game?


----------



## ang1995 (Feb 12, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> ang1995 said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot a Bowtech Insanity compound bow
> ...



Yeah, I had the heartbreaker but just won the new one! : ) Both mainly game


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 12, 2012)

ang1995 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > ang1995 said:
> ...



I used to bowhunt with an old Browning recurve composite about thirty years ago... now I don't even know if Browning stills makes bows!


----------



## ang1995 (Feb 12, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> ang1995 said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



lol thats cool! Yeah they still do well at least a couple years ago they did. : ) My family used to run a sporting goods business


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 12, 2012)

ang1995 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > ang1995 said:
> ...



Great! Good to know that! I always loved the recurves.. although they don't have the speed or convenience of modern compounds.. was something of a traditionalist back then. Even tried the English Longbow for a while.. that was fun!


----------



## ang1995 (Feb 12, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> ang1995 said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Cool! I've only ever shot a compound and have slowly worked my way up and now I'm shooting like the best bow out on the market! : ) Still haven't gotten anything with it but maybe this year.


----------



## Bellaluna (Feb 12, 2012)

All of my gear is in my signature.


----------



## littlefish (Feb 12, 2012)

I shoot with the AK47 I found in the trunk of a friends car back in 92, while living in South Africa.  Good thing I was pregnant at the time I came through customs back to the US,  they rarely check pregnant women, even if the baby looks like an assult rifle. 



When that does not work,  I use my Canon 60D.  Hopefully I don't kill anyone this Mardi Gras down on Bourbon St. with it.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 12, 2012)

I use (in order of how often I use them) a Canon 1N RS, Fujifilm GF670, and Olympus XA.  I have other cameras (and digital ones too), but I don't use them much.


----------



## Balmiesgirl (Feb 12, 2012)

Jesse11 said:
			
		

> Just gauging what everyone else shoots with. Myself I use a Canon T3  with some package lenses. Nothing too special. When I feel more  comfortable with myself as a photographer i'll upgrade. Looking forward  to seeing what everyone else uses.



What are you casing the joint? Seeing who would be the best "mark"?   just kidding 
I shoot with an AK47 with a bayonet. A couple of 22s and a shotgun occasionally  I gave my son my compound bow because I haven't had time to really use it for awhile.

I photograph with: 
D3, d2x and d300
14-24 2.8, 24-70 2.8, 70-200 2.8, 50 1.4, 60 2.8 micro and 1.7 tc. I am constantly upgrading and selling old stuff so it changes often. Other toys include full lens baby set up, speed lights, extension tubes etc..


----------



## Overread (Feb 12, 2012)

Canon 400D, 7D and somewhere in a box a Mamiya RB67 (I'll use it --- when its not like a darn icebox outside*)



gsgary said:


> mamiya C330, Zorki 4, EOS5, 1Dmk2,5D,1Dmk1 and some of the top L lenses



I could have sworn you had a 1DmkIII - sounds like its time for a 1DmkIV!




*I wouldn't want to slip on ice and hurt the camera!


----------



## tododelsur (Feb 12, 2012)

I shoot with a Nikon EM that someone gave me,  Polaroid 100 Automatic, and various versions of the Polaroid 600 model.


----------



## ducatiman1967 (Mar 5, 2012)

I shoot with a 7D and when that doesn't stop the action I use my Tommy gun !  lol


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 5, 2012)

My sig and here's a shot of the oldies i like to use


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 5, 2012)

l
\/


----------



## jimkol (Mar 5, 2012)

I just upgraded from a T3 with a few cheaper lenses to a Pentax K-5 with  18-135mm WR and I'm very happy with my decision. I've taken a few  hundred pictures so far and the difference in quality from the T3 is night and day.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 5, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> ang1995 said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...




I have a friend that makes longbows and another that is an armourer, these old crafts must never die


----------



## Patrice (Mar 5, 2012)

baturn said:


> Browning Stainless Stalker in .300 Win mag.



Mine is a 30-06
Also,
A stainless Defender
An eastern block single shot 22
A Winchester model 94
My grandfathers 20 gauge goose gun.


BTW: I think the OP was hoping for camera choices, but didn't we already have this question in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## photographyxfactor (Mar 8, 2012)

Nikon D3 mostly with the 24-70/2,8
Fujifilm X10


----------



## NE-KID (Mar 8, 2012)

Already have my concealed weapons permit license thingy so I'm looking in to a Glock, Smith & Wesson or Springfield XD. On the subject now I shoot with my Nikon D5100, 18-55mm and Nikon SB-700 Speedlight flash.


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 8, 2012)

Colt 45


----------



## Destin (Mar 8, 2012)

Lever action Henry .22 is my favorite. 

Also a savage axis .223 that's pretty fun. 

Looking to invest in a Henry lever action .44 mag rifle.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Mar 8, 2012)

Kimber UltraCDP .45
Horton Legend


----------



## slackercruster (Mar 8, 2012)

5 cheap Pentax dslr bodies in the 6 - 12 mp range. Bot them used and super clean in the 600 to 4000 shutter actuation's range for $140 to $285 for a body. 

11 assorted lenses from fisheye to 300mm zooms. Some cheap kick around lenses that are sharp enough. Also some LTD Pentax glass. Even a Voigt!

I'm just getting back into photography. Back in the 70s'. It was Nikon, Hassy and a 4 x 5 Toyoview. I like Pentax pretty much, but if Nikon took AA's in its dslr's I'd most likely go with it. And no don't want to heavy AA battery grip. 

No AA's...no deal camera companies...it is that simple.


----------



## CMfromIL (Mar 8, 2012)

Springfield Armory 1911 circa 1915 (my great-great grandfathers...doesn't get out of the safe much though)

Springfield Armory 9mm XD for target practice, and a remington .22 597 for my girls and I to practice with.

Had a Springfield Armory 45 XDM, but sold it to help pay for my 70-200 IS II L Canon.  Body is the T3i, with the 18-55 kit lens.


----------



## one90guy (Mar 8, 2012)

Nikon D-3100& N-80, Yashica Lynx 5000e & EE & Mg-1 under construction  several Argus C-3, Polaroid 150 converted to pack film, Ricoh AF-3 P&S.
For defense Baretta Model 96 40 S&W


----------



## rgregory1965 (Mar 8, 2012)

10.5 SBR AR-15

D7000


----------



## snowbear (Mar 8, 2012)

Mostly with patience.


----------



## mommy-medic (Mar 9, 2012)

Kimber 1911 .45 

Nikon d7000, 50mm 1.4, 55-200, and old d40 kit lens 18-55. Sb 700, other assorted gear.


----------



## ktan7 (May 12, 2013)

I shoot with a canon mark ii


----------



## DarkShadow (May 12, 2013)

Glock G19 9mm- Kahr CW4543 45 Cal - Sig Sauer SP2022 .357 and some Nikon stuff.A lot less expensive shooting the Nikon Stuff.


----------



## peter27 (May 12, 2013)

Pentax, Chinon, K-mount, film.


----------



## Sbuxo (May 12, 2013)

Aw boo. All the gun jokes have been said 

i shoot film with my Konica auto reflex tc and 50 1.7
and just purchased my first dslr. The 5d mark iii, ^.^


----------



## Steve5D (May 12, 2013)

Canon 5D, a Canon 40D and a Canon G12...


----------



## amolitor (May 12, 2013)

ktan7 is some kind of graverobber of old threads. He's running around resurrecting them at a furious pace.


----------



## abloxham (May 12, 2013)

Canon 5D with a 24-105L. 

And a legit car full of Paul C Buff lights and modifiers.


----------



## Tailgunner (May 12, 2013)

Barrett 50 BMG...go Big or Go home!


Oh, are we talking cameras? Nikon D3100 w/18-55mm VR & 55-200mm VR ED IF


----------



## whiskee (May 13, 2013)

Canon 7D. 

I stay the hell away from guns, they're absolutely unnecessary.


----------



## EIngerson (May 13, 2013)

whiskee said:


> Canon 7D.
> 
> I stay the hell away from guns, they're absolutely unnecessary.



Thats cool, its your choice.


----------



## cptkid (May 13, 2013)

It's in my signature. 

Mainly my D7000, but I do have a D3100 as a backup. 

Then when i'm shooting film its my Canon FTb or Canon AE1, or Zenit EM (if i'm shooting long exposures, or landscape stuff)


----------



## Overread (May 13, 2013)

NO more talk of guns. 
Whilst this thread is somewhat back from the grave its a repeat question that oft comes around and is generally innocent and fun. That said guns have proven to be a hot topic for the site and as such lets keep gun discussions out of this thread least we get side-tracked.


----------



## ronlane (May 13, 2013)

Okay Overread, no more talk of such things.  So I'll just say this, It depends on what I'm trying to hit.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 13, 2013)

Overread said:


> NO more talk of guns.
> Whilst this thread is somewhat back from the grave its a repeat question that oft comes around and is generally innocent and fun. That said guns have proven to be a hot topic for the site and as such lets keep gun discussions out of this thread least we get side-tracked.


Oky doky,roger that.


----------



## Scarlet Siren (May 13, 2013)

Nikon D600 mostly, I have the D5100 body kicking around.    35 1.4, 50 1.4 and 85 1.4.    I'm hoping to buy the 70-200 2.8 by the end of the year


----------



## Greiver (May 13, 2013)

Nikon D3100 with kit 18-55mm lens and 50mm AF-S NIKKOR FX lens.


----------



## TCampbell (May 13, 2013)

I thought about listing my camera gear in my signature... on astronomy forums I do list my astronomy equipment in my signature.  But that's because on an astronomy forum there aren't just two brands of telescopes... there is so much variety that if you want to ask someone a question, it's NICE to be able to find someone else who has the same equipment you have so you can ask them.

On a photography forum, most people are shooting Canon or Nikon and a smaller percentage shoot "everything else".  So it's less difficult to find someone who uses the same gear with which to connect and ask questions.  So I almost feel like listing the equipment is... a kind of boast.  It just never seemed cool to do that to me.  It's not important if everyone (or anyone) use the same gear I use and I've seen too many people get wrapped around the axle on the brand of the camera (when they should be getting wrapped around the axle on technique).  I could see wanting to discuss a specific need and then identify the gear that can satisfy those needs -- I just can't see arguing for a brand purely for the sake of the brand.  So I don't.

I DO list my primary bodies in my profile page.  I don't list everything.  I don't list any lenses.  I don't list that I also have a point & shoot (there are places you can take a point & shoot but cannot take a DSLR.)  I don't list my film bodies (because I don't actively shoot with those bodies anymore.)

So here it is:  

I mainly shoot with a Canon 5D III.  I also still have my 5D II body (I had planned to sell it, but then thought it might be nice to have a 2nd body I can use or flip between so I don't have to change lenses if the occasion calls for it.)  

I have a 60Da, but that's a special-purpose camera... it's modified (by Canon) specifically for use in astrophotography and is not suitable for use as a normal camera for anything else (not unless you like photos with a LOT of red in them.  Yes... you can white-balance it out if you don't like it.)  It's very significant for astrophotography and if you're interested in why it makes a significant difference, just ask.

I have seven different lenses that I use:  

24-70 f/2.8, 70-200 f/2.8 IS zooms; 
14 f/2.8, 100 f/2.8 Macro IS, 135 f/2, 300 f/2.8 primes; 
and the TS-E 24mm f/3.5 tilt-shift.  

The 24-70 lives on the camera most of the time but sometimes I'll shoot with the 70-200.  I use the other lenses as the needs arise -- but I had a specific motivation to buy each of them, so they all get used.

I have several speedlites (and at least one of them is almost always with me wherever I go shooting.)  I see a lot of photos where I want to nudge people into using their flash.  I think people try it, don't get good results, fear it, and then label it as bad and claim "natural light is better".  Shooting with flash is not unlike shooting with your camera on Manual exposure mode.  If you don't bother to learn even the basics then you're going to get bad results.  But it turns out there are just a *few* things you need to learn and then you get good results and discover that it wasn't nearly as hard as you thought.


----------



## weepete (May 13, 2013)

Ok, I'll bite. Why are you shooting astrophotography at the red end of the spectum Tim?

Personally I shoot with whatever I have, by choice and a great deal of luck that's normally a Canon 7D. I have four lenses atm, a 50mm f1.8, a 28-105 f3.5-4.5 and a 75-300 f4-5.6. Oh and a broken 15-55 kit lens that is broken and only manualy focuses now (yeh I'm aware of the irony but just now I'm skint so needs must!). If I've not got that I have an old Sony cybershot which I love and take on my rougher trips and the camera on my HTC One X.


----------



## TCampbell (May 13, 2013)

weepete said:


> Ok, I'll bite. Why are you shooting astrophotography at the red end of the spectum Tim?



Ok, here's the deal... 

90% of all "normal" matter in the universe is hydrogen atoms.  Light can't be emitted at just any wavelength.  Each atom can absorb or emit light only at specific wavelengths.  For hydrogen atoms, they follow the Ballmer series (see:  Balmer series - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) which is primarily just 4 emission/absorption lines (we only care about emission for imaging) but the most dominant is the hydrogen alpha line.

A normal camera starts clipping reds well before 600nm, but the H-alpha line is at 656nm.  That makes a normal camera not particularly sensitive to Ha.  

With a modified camera, the filter is either removed or a better filter is used (in the case of the 60Da it's the latter) and the camera is about three times more sensitive to Ha ... and since that's MOST of the universe (well... "normal" light-emitting matter anyway) that means the camera takes an image in about 1/3rd the time of a regular camera.

I was a bit skeptical at first.  But one day I was over at a friend's house and he showed me an image that was *just* taken using a 60Da.  I put my 5D II (I didn't have the 5D III yet) onto HIS scope and took the image of the very same object the following night.  With an equal exposure time I could barely see the galaxy.  I doubled the exposure... I could see more, but not much more.  I tripled it... and finally I was starting to see the object but it *still* wasn't as good as his 60Da image.  That made a believer out of me.

I still have to contend with the fact that a the Bayer Mask used in color cameras also desensitizes the camera.  A more serious astrophotography camera would be monochrome only... and cooled.

One of these days I'll buy an SBIG (Santa Barbara Instruments Group).  

I had my eye on one of these:  https://www.sbig.com/products/cameras/stxl/stxl-11002/
But one of my serious imaging friends is nudging me toward one of these:  https://www.sbig.com/products/cameras/stx/stx-16803/

When you image in monochrome you take multiple exposures through filters (usually a robotic filter wheel), image at specific wavelengths, and then use software to assign each B&W image (taken at a specific frequency) to a color channel and create a color image.  These high-end imaging camera have astonishing performance.  The reason my friend is nudging me toward the more expensive camera is due to the "well depth" of the sensor.  The "well depth" can be thought of as the number of photons that a single photo-site on the sensor can collect before that photo-site is completely saturated and can only report the pixel as being completely "white" (blown out).  Basically "well depth" is an indicator of dynamic range.

One of those cameras is on my list of "one of these days.... " daydreams.

For now... I use the 60Da.


----------



## manaheim (May 13, 2013)

_mod edit_ - bad bunny wabbit bad!


----------



## runnah (May 13, 2013)

Instigator!!!!


----------



## manaheim (May 13, 2013)

Hey I was late to the whole gun aspect of the thread.  I'm just sharing a favorite.


----------



## runnah (May 13, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Hey I was late to the whole gun aspect of the thread.  I'm just sharing a favorite.



Divisive threads will not be tolerated!

Stay turned for my thread "which film camera should I use to shoot my gun collection for my religious themed gallery exhibit?".


----------



## manaheim (May 13, 2013)

oh my.


----------



## manaheim (May 13, 2013)

what the hell?  Why did my cool late 1800s colt get removed?


----------



## manaheim (May 13, 2013)

Overread said:


> NO more talk of guns.
> Whilst this thread is somewhat back from the grave its a repeat question that oft comes around and is generally innocent and fun. That said guns have proven to be a hot topic for the site and as such lets keep gun discussions out of this thread least we get side-tracked.



oh.  didn't see this.

*shrug*


----------



## Josh66 (May 13, 2013)

runnah said:


> Divisive threads will not be tolerated!
> 
> Stay turned for my thread "which film camera should I use to shoot my gun collection for my religious themed gallery exhibit?".



Don't forget the disclaimer 'democrats need not reply', and also you must definitely say whether it it's art it not.  Bonus points if you can get a flag into it somehow.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 14, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Don't forget the disclaimer 'democrats need not reply', and also you must definitely say whether it it's art it not.  Bonus points if you can get a flag into it somehow.



I'm a democrat.


----------



## table1349 (May 14, 2013)

Like a good fart.
http://www.swordsandarmor.com/images/CB5FA_Rams_Head_Crossbow.JPG
I love mine.


----------

